# How long does it take for pain killers to leave your breast milk?



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

The dentist wants to yank my wisdom teeth so they don't grow in and cause a problem. I would be given a local anesthesia to have the teeth pulled, and then put on codeine for the pain afterward. But I'm EBF my 8 week old, and I really don't want him to get all those drugs so young. I know codeine is considered safe, but what about the anesthesia? How long will it take for that to get out of my system? And if I take the codeine, is there a way I can time it so I could still breast feed without my baby getting any of it? How many hours after taking codeine does it get into the breast milk, and for how long does it stay in? The teeth aren't a necessity, so I'm thinking I can wait for awhile to have it done. But I'm wondering how difficult it would be to keep the drugs out of his system if I do have it done soon. TIA


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you wait and have them pulled later? are they bothering you at all? I was "supposed" to have mine pulled, and didn't get it done until a couple years later. Nothing bad happened to my teeth, they are just about perfect, never had braces, etc. If they aren't hurting you, I dont see why you need to get them out now. Dentist's say that so they can make $$. Of course, JMO.

Also, if you do get them out, you are going to need to make sure you have someone there to help care for you and your baby for the day or two afterwards. I was pretty out of it the day I had them out, and DH had to take care of me. Make sure you have plenty of pumped milk for baby too.

Sorry I didn't answer your original question though..


----------



## smanore (Sep 14, 2007)

General anesthesia is very short acting. Once it's removed you'll start coming around rather quickly. It's out of your system enough to safely breastfeed, once you feel that you could sit at the edge of a hospital bed and safely hold your baby. If you feel woozy, wait a bit before nursing. HTH


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

you certainly don't need to delay treatment because of anesthetics or pain meds. you can safely nurse while taking some pretty high powered stuff. codiene is fine. you can safely take morphine if need be. http://kellymom.com/health/meds/pain-meds.html

and the anesthesia will wear off fast-like smanore said, by the time you are able to hold the babe to nurse, you'll be fine to.

eta also, for goodness sake, don't get all crazy thinking you need to pump, either! especially with your LO so wee-you can cause yourself and baby alot of drama without it even being nessecery!! I had wisdom teeth removed and was a bit sleepy and tender for a day-then was fine-i couldve safely cared for an 8 week old.
good luck with your procedure


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Erin** 
you certainly don't need to delay treatment because of anesthetics or pain meds. you can safely nurse while taking some pretty high powered stuff. codiene is fine. you can safely take morphine if need be. http://kellymom.com/health/meds/pain-meds.html

and the anesthesia will wear off fast-like smanore said, by the time you are able to hold the babe to nurse, you'll be fine to.

eta also, for goodness sake, don't get all crazy thinking you need to pump, either! especially with your LO so wee-you can cause yourself and baby alot of drama without it even being nessecery!! I had wisdom teeth removed and was a bit sleepy and tender for a day-then was fine-i couldve safely cared for an 8 week old.
good luck with your procedure









I didn't realize that codiene and morphine were safe for BF'ing!
















I just was posting MY experience, after having my wisdom teeth out, I couldn't even take care of myself the first day, let alone a tiny baby. Everyone is different, and I would rather be safe and have some milk pumped than be sorry.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I agree that you don't have to wait at all. As soon as you're awake enough to bf, you can. It isn't like being pregnant - you are able to do much more and live your life pretty much as normal when bf. There are only a few medications that aren't OK.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Also, with both girls I had medical emergencies that required minor surgery within two months after birth, and where I needed pain killers for at least some period of time. In both cases I bf as soon as I woke up, and then as normal, and in both cases the girls showed no effects what so ever. No sleepiness or anything.


----------



## RootsAndMarigolds (Jan 15, 2009)

I waited until my bf babe was over one to have them pulled, he wasn't exclusively bf-ing and then i didnt need any codeine, just some ibuprofen. I avoid pharmaceuticals, so i didnt feel bad sharing that little bit of med with him thru the milk just once (once in a while). Ya know what i mean? If you can wait i totally would because their little livers and kidneys are just so tiny-


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

I think if you're uncertain about having some dental work while breastfeeding.. you could call your baby's pediatrician and ask if any of these drugs would harm your baby while breastfeeding. I think it would put my mind at ease if I called and asked them myself rather than getting mixed opinions from any forum. KWIM?


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

...


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VroomieMama* 
I think if you're uncertain about having some dental work while breastfeeding.. you could call your baby's pediatrician and ask if any of these drugs would harm your baby while breastfeeding. I think it would put my mind at ease if I called and asked them myself rather than getting mixed opinions from any forum. KWIM?

I'd call a lactation consultant - IME pediatricians aren't up on drugs and breastfeeding as much as LCs are. Doctors have a habit of erring way too far on the side of not breastfeeding even when it's safe. A friend had her gall bladder out and the doctor told her not to breastfeed for 3 days after! She asked the ped and he said the same! That would have meant formula and a huge blow to her supply. She called a lactation consultant, who looked everything up and said the drugs being used were all very safe, she didn't have to wait any time at all, and she couldn't imagine why doctors would tell her to pump and dump for three days.


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I'd call a lactation consultant - IME pediatricians aren't up on drugs and breastfeeding as much as LCs are. Doctors have a habit of erring way too far on the side of not breastfeeding even when it's safe. A friend had her gall bladder out and the doctor told her not to breastfeed for 3 days after! She asked the ped and he said the same! That would have meant formula and a huge blow to her supply. She called a lactation consultant, who looked everything up and said the drugs being used were all very safe, she didn't have to wait any time at all, and she couldn't imagine why doctors would tell her to pump and dump for three days.

Yes, this. You wouldn't believe how little many docs know about breastfeeding. Sorry, but unless he or she is also a certified lactation consultant, I'd take what they say with a grain of salt. I've received some very, very bad information from doctors regarding breastfeeding. It's a lack of continuing education. But I digress. I recently spoke with a LC about my little one and she told me that the breasts are the greatest filter in a woman's body...moreso than the brain or even the placenta while pregnant. There are very few drugs that would be dangerous. Call a LC or check out Thomas Hale's sight and good luck.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

It sounds like they aren't impacted and aren't going to be, correct? I would wait a bit if you are comfortable doing so. If they are impacted now or will be soon, then I probably would get it done as that could become painful for you and cause problems.

When I had my wisdom teeth pulled my senior year of high school (not impacted, only one tooth gave them some trouble and took some serious yanking), I was pretty out of it for the rest of the day, mostly from anesthesia which I don't seem to react to very well. Granted, I was put completely under, local shouldn't be as bad. After that first day, I was pretty good and my pain was minor, I took a few Advil the first few days and was fine. Anyway, if you do have them out soon, make sure to do it when you have your DH or someone else around for the day so you can recuperate as much as possible.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I am 37 and still dont have my wisdom teeth in. There are there barly under the gum but my dentist has told me that unless they start hurting that it is best to leave them alone.

If it aint broke dont fix. With a baby that little why worry about recovery possible major issues with things like dry socket? There is no harm in waiting but there could be harm in having it done.

But like others have said there are many pain meds you can take safely while bfing.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your opinions. I will probably wait to get the teeth done, if I do them at all. They aren't bothering me, but my dad had his teeth come in quickly and screw up some of his molars, which is why I was a little concerned. I don't really trust dentists telling me I NEED some procedure when I'm not having a problem, but at the same time don't want to delay and cause a problem. Either way I'm sure I can wait for a year so I don't have to worry about EBF and the procedure. Even though they say things are safe, I air on the side of caution and prefer not to expose my babe to anything unnecessarily. I have a huge over supply (I donate my milk, but could easily keep enough frozen milk to feed my babe for days while I pumped and dumped if necessary), but don't want to hassle with bottles when I could just give him the breast. I'll wait it out unless things get bad.


----------

